# first REAL teen to post ;)



## nightwalker

hi. 
so how many teens are there in here? just curious.
state your gender and age.

i'm female and i'm 15.


----------



## Ally

I'm female & 18.


----------



## bluebells7243

I'm female and 18 as well.


----------



## shyvr6

Wow, I thought you were a guy nightwalker. I guess I should look at profiles more often, lol.


----------



## dontcare

Ally said:


> I'm female & 18.





bluebells7243 said:


> I'm female and 18 as well.


The two of you aren't teens any more than me and IllusionsOfHappiness!

Anyway, what do you say that we start a group for females&18? I think we have a lot in common, we can really help each other out. It's incredible how many of us there are :b


----------



## dontcare

Celestite said:


> shyvr6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought you were a guy nightwalker. I guess I should look at profiles more often, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> me too. what a surprise.
Click to expand...

Ha, I totally thought so.

Anyway, I have the most posts in the Teen Section. Even if I'm not a real teen :banana


----------



## Ally

Haha now I'm confused, aren't you a teen up until you're 20? :b


----------



## nightwalker

shyvr6 said:


> Wow, I thought you were a guy nightwalker. I guess I should look at profiles more often, lol.


Lol I guess I'm not very girly


----------



## thetrial

I'm female, and I turn 19 on sunday.


----------



## Draztek

Male 19


----------



## Spring

Female and 17


----------



## nightwalker

BildungsRoman said:


> nightwalker is a very masculine name. Not to many 15yr old girlies roaming around after dark along with the immoral beasts like myself.


lmao hey. im a tomboy okay?? :teeth


----------



## IllusionalFate

19, male.

I didn't even know there was a teens section. :?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ It's a new addition.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

this is new, right? well, i'm female and 17. i really don't want to grow up.


----------



## shy hippie

Just turned 18 2 weeks ago and im a guy!  lol


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

We have a teen section now? Why did no one tell me? 

18 Male btw


----------



## Taija

16 and female.



Spring said:


> Female and 17


God I love Wolf's Rain. A bit off topic, but.. :b


----------



## dreamer222

I'm female and I'm 19. I absolutely dread my 20th birthday. Kind of scary that then I won't be considered a teenager anymore. Although, according to some people here, I'm not even a teenager right now lol. Sorry, but I refuse to believe that!


----------



## hichews

I'm female and I'm 16.


----------



## ilikebooks

16-year-old female as well, but I get mistakened as being around 22. I think it's the cynicism.


----------



## odd_boi_out

I'm male and I'm 19.


----------



## shyguy246

dontcare said:


> The two of you aren't teens any more than me and IllusionsOfHappiness!
> 
> Anyway, what do you say that we start a group for females&18? I think we have a lot in common, we can really help each other out. It's incredible how many of us there are :b


I'm 24 but I'd love to join your group. :b...:duck


----------



## Mc Borg

I'm 19. D:


----------



## tribute311

im still a teenager for a few more months! im 19 a yr old male.


----------



## Whimsical Thought

I am 16, and female.


----------



## Metric

I am a 17 year old girl, about to be 18 on January 3rd


----------



## milo001

i'm 20 and i'm not sure if i'm a girl or a guy(genderqueer).sometimes i wanna be and looks like a boy and sometimes don't.


----------



## Talha

male.just turned 19. what a great time for a birthday ..right in the middle of final exams


----------



## Cheesecake

Yeah, I'm 16.


----------



## snowfly

I'm 17/f will be 18 next month :|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

shyguy246 said:


> I'm 24 but I'd love to join your group. :b...:duck


I think it would be too...much...fun for you to handle


----------



## SoclAnxty

19/male, turning 20 in a few months.


----------



## ohmylove

17, turning 18 in a month. great to see more people my age hanging around here.


----------



## flee_ur.self

female and 18


----------



## Cake

wooohoo!! no grown-ups allowed!

18 year male here but as you can see i act 9 sometimes.....


----------



## takemewithyouuu

My names Leah. I'm female.. and 18. hm.


----------



## Cypress

19 male, and I consider myself a teenager until I turn 20 :boogie


----------



## mooncake

I'm 19, female... and wondering where my teenage years went...


----------



## Alya

I'm 16, female.


----------



## Cypress

mooncake said:


> I'm 19, female... and wondering where my teenage years went...


Make the best of your last one :banana


----------



## its_Rob

I'm 18 which means I can do all sorts of adult stuff like get a job and pay taxes lol


----------



## paige1095

hey Im 13 and im female :]
im probably the youngest on here...
anyone else 13??


----------



## Lookingforbetterdays

Just wanted to contribute to this new area. So yup, I am a teenager still at the age of 18. Also I'm female.


----------



## seadreamer6

I'm female and 18. It's nice to know theres a bunch of us on here


----------



## Joker89

I'm male.. and 19, whats up all.


----------



## Gerard

Hi, everyone. I was worse than worse in adolescence. But anyway, I hope you all find the support and resources you need here. Wishing you the best to recovery.

Warmly,
Gerard


----------



## skittlez

i feel so young lol... 14 female


----------



## autopilotfootprints

I'm female and 16.


----------



## nzchick

I'm female, just turned 18 recently


----------



## aw3se4dr5

im male and on my last teen year...19 =(


----------



## ecstasy

mooncake said:


> I'm 19, female... and wondering where my teenage years went...


same..I think 18 was the year I really did nothing but all the others were ok.


----------



## cynthjl924

I'm a new member here. female/17


----------



## lineal

paige1095 said:


> hey Im 13 and im female :]
> im probably the youngest on here...
> anyone else 13??





skittlez said:


> i feel so young lol... 14 female


Im 14 female.. I thought I was the youngest here..Its good there are actually other people my age here


----------



## cynthjl924

lineal said:


> Im 14 female.. I thought I was the youngest here..*Its good there are actually other people my age here*


U got that right. I'm glad that im not the only teen going through this.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Female. 19 until may.


----------



## shelovescliche

Female. Just turned 19 last month :].


----------



## Amaryis92

Taija said:


> 16 and female.
> 
> God I love Wolf's Rain. A bit off topic, but.. :b


LOL I love WR too!

I'm female and I just turned 17 today.


----------



## far310

18 male here from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Braxietel

I'm 16, male


----------



## bluewhale

I'm female, and fifteen.


----------



## Listen

I'm 14 and female.


----------



## mrs.meganbrown

Female and 16


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom

Male 16, more teens on here than i thought


----------



## zenny

14, female


----------



## froznbutrfly

I'm 16 and female.


----------



## Unlikely hero

19 and male


----------



## anjunabeats

18 male


----------



## honeypuff

Im 18 and a female yup yup word lol


----------



## hopelesslyshy

I'm 16 (17 in exactly one week) and female.


----------



## mathman

17 male.


----------



## Catlover4100

16, female


----------



## laura024

17 female.


----------



## UncertainMuffin

19, girlie.


----------



## Freedom2010

17, female


----------



## fergjazzy

paige1095 said:


> hey Im 13 and im female :]
> im probably the youngest on here...
> anyone else 13??


im 13 too, im turning 14 in three days


----------



## imt

17 yrs old Male


----------



## heathen mosher

15, Female


----------



## Maverick

15, male.


----------



## SoloSage

Male-18


----------



## Rhydian

Im male and 17 almost 18


----------



## staystrong12

17 female ny


----------



## macM

19 and female
only get a few months of this forum


----------



## Irsen

female, will be 18 in 5 days


----------



## Biscuit

I'm female, 18

feel more like 12


----------



## raestan92

17 f


----------



## John19

19 and male. I'm almost out.


----------



## QuakerOats167

17, Male...


----------



## lucyinthesky

Female and 16 in May 

Before seeing this forum everyone seemed to be a lot older...


----------



## emilyinfp

i be a girl and i be 16


----------



## davidburke

im male and 19


----------



## NegativeCreep23

I am a guy, and I'm 15.


----------



## Carmie

nightwalker said:


> hi.
> so how many teens are there in here? just curious.
> state your gender and age.
> 
> i'm female and i'm 15.


im Female and 15


----------



## loserbynature

im 17 and female


----------



## VIncymon

Rhydian said:


> Im male and 17 almost 18


so is vincymon.


----------



## Julzei

I'm female and 18, almost 19 on the 25th May.


----------



## Holly Short

Female, turning fifteen in a couple of weeks.


----------



## hiraia

female and 18. what about it? are you doing research or something?


----------



## 12annute

female and 15


----------



## Miserable At Best

Female. 16.
Woot woot.


----------



## Ceilidh

I'm 18 and female


----------



## xDreamer

13 & Female and I will be turning 14 on December 29th.


----------



## Ericisme

xDreamer said:


> 13 & Female and I will be turning 14 on December 29th.


You're somewhat of a new teen then! Just several months into your teens! :clap

18 and male.


----------



## lull

I never knew so many teens had SA.


----------



## SilentArch

I'm 17 and female.


----------



## Inuyasha

19 and a guy, I just joined 1 minute ago as well.

Yay me? :]


----------



## trishtrish07

female &15
______________
"stop regretting and start living
be a beliver in yourself"


----------



## Uylsses

17 and a male


----------



## tigerlilly

female&17.


----------



## kos

18 5/6 male.


----------



## rush4334

16 yr old male struggling for 5 years and needs help =[


----------



## rawrguy

I am 18 and of the male gender.


----------



## Kimaris

I'm 19 and a male.


----------



## nayr

turning 19 in august, male. 

FIRST POST TO this forum, hi.


----------



## shaynashakesit

Hey, everyone. I'm seventeen and feeeemale. *waves*


----------



## LiveLaughLove

Heylo fellow teens.  I'm female, and sixteen. (It can be not-so-sweet sometimes!)


----------



## Johnny Rotten

Male, 18. Don't have verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Prefix

I will be 18 in 2 days, and I'm male. uh.. Hi!


----------



## Hadron92

Male and 17.45 years. Can't stand being that age... Maybe because i feel like anything but a teenager.


----------



## humanpumpkin

Male and 17... It's been gradually happening for years until it came to a head early last year.


----------



## dunky

19 and male here.


----------



## burningdesire888

i'm 17 and i'm an athletic male


----------



## SeizeTheDay

I like how guys describe themselves as *athletic *male.
16 and female.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

I'm 17 and female.


----------



## Beyond Infinity

19/m.


----------



## gupangpang

17 and female


----------



## Duke of Prunes

17 + male here, 18 in a few months.


----------



## Libertine

I'm 22 yet still feel exactly the same as 18. I wonder if there's a certain age you grow up!?


----------



## SK7

14 (15 in 2 months) & female.


----------



## foxwithwings13

female and 16


----------



## NemoNevermore

Um... I'll be a technical teenager for the next thirteen days. After that I'll only be one in my imagination.:um


----------



## ratbag

16 female


----------



## Adelrausch

17 and female.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

19 male


----------



## Kawaii

*14 female.*


----------



## metallica2147

I'm 18 and a male.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Nineteen male only more athletic than the people above me rofl.


----------



## TMD18

fredbloggs02 said:


> Nineteen male only more athletic than the people above me rofl.


18 and just a little more athletic than the above bloke


----------



## Fitzer

Male/17. It's funny that we're posting this seeing as our age and sex is right below our avatar, lol.


----------



## knuckles17

19 male BTW i love pon and zi!!!!


----------



## SuperSaiyan

Male and I'm 18


----------



## Abigale

Female,just turned 14 ;D <33


----------



## Ardriada

Female (though currently bigender or something-or-another ;]), seventeen almost eighteen.


----------



## amwsb

19 and male


----------



## ImWeird

I'm 18 but I shall be 19 in June. - Male.


----------



## purplerainx3

Female and 14. Almost 15.


----------



## Brit90

19 and Female, though I'll be turning 20 this month. I'm sure I'll still post in the section anyway, because I feel like I have the mentality of a 16/17 year old.


----------



## xAngelofDarknessx

13, female c; I'm young here T^T


----------



## laurel

I'm female and 17.


----------



## BetaBoy90

xAngelofDarknessx said:


> 13, female c; I'm young here T^T


It's amazing to have such insight into yourself at such a young age.


----------



## alexxturner

16, 17 in June and i'm a female


----------



## RayOfLight123

Female and 18


----------



## samanthaStopSigns

*ahh*

hi im 16 and a gurl


----------



## kosherpiggy

i'm female and 17 :]


----------



## shy girl

13 and female


----------



## Boston6

Male 16


----------



## freakzilla

nightwalker said:


> hi.
> so how many teens are there in here? just curious.
> state your gender and age.
> 
> i'm female and i'm 15.


Male, 18.

And I agree with your sig so much. I used to be so happy and playful and oblivious of people's opinion of me.:teeth


----------



## Rixy

I've probably already posted in here before, but male and 17 :b


----------



## CleverCabbage

Male, 18, born in may (7th if you must know ^^)


----------



## oohsandaahs

I'm a female, & I'm 17


----------



## Mumble

I'm a male who's 15 years old.


----------



## Jseriously

im a boy and im 16 :] turn 17 in december, cant wait


----------



## Serene Sweetheart

gender: female
age: 16


----------



## awl99

male 17


----------



## nescio

I'm 15, male


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Im Eve 
Im Female and Im 16


----------



## xTKsaucex

Names Chris
Male
18


----------



## MoonAngel

Female, 17, turning 18 in 3 months..


----------



## Hamtown

I turn 18 in 2 days which i'm highly looking forward too lol.


----------



## EunieLuv

17 yr old who turns 18 in about two n a half to three weeks~ :clap


----------



## CrazyOne

lineal said:


> Im 14 female.. I thought I was the youngest here..Its good there are actually other people my age here


 Im 14,female is well


----------



## Family Guy

I'm male and 16 1/2 years old


----------



## iiD7lof0F7V

male and 14


----------



## Gorillaz

17 year old male


----------



## AkwardNisa

16 year old chica


----------



## Omgblood

Male 18


----------



## EmptyRoom

I turn 17 next month X_X


----------



## rawrguy

8LoseYourself said:


> i'm 14.. but my b-day is on Friday.. kay people here consider themselves a teen when they're 18? lol really?? in Canada 18 or 19 is the official age when u become an adult.


It's the same thing here in the U.S. I guess people still call themselves teenagers at 18 and 19 because they have the word "teen" in them :lol


----------



## SilentOrchestra

I'm female and I'm 17...And I'm awesome. j/k


----------



## dizzyizzy919

paige1095 said:


> hey Im 13 and im female :]
> im probably the youngest on here...
> anyone else 13??


yay, i'm 13 too (14 in a couple months)  I thought I was gonna be the youngest on here! it feels good to know there are people my age. oh and i'm female.


----------



## kikiwi

female 16.....


----------



## Dictionary

Male 16


----------



## Kawaii

*14, Female. *


----------



## zeptron

female, 17.


----------



## Organism

17 female


----------



## basketball is my drug

17 Male.


----------



## Cofeendcancer

18 male from co.


----------



## tony93

male, turning 17 in september


----------



## burn the masons

16 year old male. this is strange because i felt as if veryyyy little teens had SA. i wish i had a friend with SA


----------



## Shooterrr

17, female.


----------



## Wondering Eyes

Male 19


----------



## tony93

burn the masons said:


> 16 year old male. this is strange because i felt as if veryyyy little teens had SA. i wish i had a friend with SA


Yes I've never seen or meet anyone of my age that could have social anxiety it's strange cos is a common disorder and i think u can notice it mostly in teens..


----------



## Hadron92

Aw I miss being a teen.


----------



## 00100101

im male & 18
i turn 19 in april


----------



## kid a

16;female..


----------



## Shizuko

I'm 16 and I'm female


----------



## breakthesky

I'm a 16 year old female.


----------



## Manic Monkey

I am a 15 year-old female, not that it needed to be said. :lol


----------



## Dina

I'll be 16 on September 18. Female


----------



## saffant

Male, just turned 19 on Friday July the 13th.. dun dun dun..did i mention my name's Jason?

I'm kidding. <_<


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

i'm 16 and male


----------



## Kennnie

im 17 and a male


----------



## rukia

I'm 14/F


----------



## sas111

Female + sixteen , =]


----------



## alex911

**

OMG! this place is full of chicks! I`m 15 and I`m a guy.


----------



## notna

14 years old 
Male

Eh... What's the age limit :sus


----------



## Takerofsouls

My names Matt, im 16 and male.


----------



## the silent one

I'm 16 and i'm female


----------



## Max Horowitz

I'm George and I'm only four years old.


----------



## zombieguy93

17 male


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm 15 and female.


----------



## cresentmoon

I am a female and I am 17!


----------



## Cerberios

Fifteen, a chick.
... This seems to short...
And my name rhymes with _'Mynthia' ~_


----------



## Mildy

15-female 
Nice to meet you all :boogie


----------



## XxLostInEternalSilencexX

15 and female


----------



## Kristin Leeza

Im Female im 15


----------



## greenbunny77

I'm female and 15


----------



## ihatesocialanxiety101

I'm a female, and I'm 12.


----------



## dontworrybehappy

I'm a female and I'm 19


----------



## LucasM

There's alot of females here.

17 year old male here.


----------



## starsandmoons

hi, i'm new here and 14 and female.


----------



## nihilist313

I'm male 17 don't leave me out of Ur club lol.


----------



## SociallyBroken

I'm a 17 year old female


----------



## That guy over there

I'm male and 17


Hoping to go skydiving for my 18th dunno if it will happen or not :afr







<-------------


----------



## Saekon

I'm a 15 - turning 16 soon - year old female.


----------



## d93

I'm 17 and a male 

I do not look 17. I look around 15 lol


----------



## Vip3r

19/male


----------



## SociallyBroken

17


----------



## Hadron92

aw, many of you tiny teenies are about to become adults and are gonna step into the big bad world . how sad (kidding, kidding). good luck, anyway.


----------



## Losm

I'm a girl and turned 19 not too long ago.


----------



## notna

14
Male


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

Male and 17.


----------



## Mandyy

15 & female.


----------



## Cheesecake

We need to build a playground for all these kiddos here.


----------



## trendyfool

17 and male.


----------



## cafune

That guy over there said:


> I'm male and 17
> 
> Hoping to go skydiving for my 18th dunno if it will happen or not :afr
> 
> <-------------


Wow, that sounds cool (I'm hoping to go skydiving sometime too)! Be careful though!

Anyways, I'm a 16-year-old female.


----------



## Sam94

I'm a 16 year old male, new here


----------



## MelysCariad

Hey, Welcome!


----------



## Blujay13

I'm female and 13. 
Even though it's younger than most peoples post, 13 is still a teenager!


----------



## 6G6D6

New
Male 19


----------



## not an angel

14, girl, new here too!


----------



## Justsimplyme

Girl, 17 and new


----------



## gloomysunday

Girl, 17, and new as well!


----------



## Tom1210

Male 17


----------



## lostbunny

im female. ill be 15 in May


----------



## marionette23

Female and fifteen


----------



## JAkDy

male & 18


----------



## Colhad75

If I said I was still a young teen at heart, would that count??


----------



## Saekon

Sure, but watch out for the FBI


----------



## notMiceElf

Hello.


----------



## hitthelights

Hi! 14 year old female. Known as the awkward one who blushes too much.


----------



## laura024

My teenage days are coming to a close. I first joined here when I was freshly 15. Oh man.


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> My teenage days are coming to a close. I first joined here when I was freshly 15. Oh man.


We're getting old...


----------



## sunkist25

Hi there! I'm a 19 year old female.


----------



## d93

Time just keeps going past faster and faster. I'm 17 now..when I was 9 or 10 I thought once I was 17 I would be pretty much a adult. Have a part time job, a girlfriend. 

But in reality I don't have a job..or a girlfriend. I'll be 18 this November. And I'm still the same person. Scared to go outside..really pale. Worry all the time. 

I just..dunno..


----------



## Rosedubh

^ Same. Hopefully, everything will come in time 

Female, and 18.


----------



## purplestuff33

14,female.


----------



## purplestuff33

CrazyOne said:


> Im 14,female is well


i'm 14,also female


----------



## Shannanigans

im a 17 year old female


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Male, 15


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq

Another 15 yr old female.


----------



## Devdas

18, Male


----------



## derrickrose

15 male


----------



## Jade18

i just turned 18 a few days ago:|
pretty stupid how some people on here say when you are eightTEEN your not a teenager anymore
your not a teenager anymore when you have reached the age of 20:yes


----------



## michiyoLove77

14 female :]


----------



## NmE

17 male


----------



## Xlostcausekid13

13, male


----------



## WholeinSoul91

19, female


----------



## notna

15, Male


----------



## fm5827

18, Male


----------



## RedRobyn

15 male just like Anton, derrickrose and WalkingDisaster.


----------



## royal

15, Male


----------



## Rocklee96

14, Male


----------



## Perfect

Female, nineteen.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Male just about to be 18.
So 17 ; (


----------



## david5150

male, 17


----------



## GreenSheep

Female, 15


----------



## Neutrino

Chick, 17


----------



## CrazyChris

Hey guys
I'm 17 and male, 18 this summer


----------



## Nighty

im 16 male


----------



## justbreathe

Im 18 and a female


----------



## Invalid Username

Hi! 16y/o male from Australia. I signed up literally 5 minutes ago, this site is great and I've realised that I can relate to a lot of people.


----------



## Immature or Insecure

i am 16 and female


----------



## west93

male, will be 18 june 20th


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

I'm a sixteen year old bro.


----------



## Creeps McKinster

Femaleeee,17


----------



## Just Different

female and 17.


----------



## Jess32247

15 and female


----------



## Choci Loni

:










<-

<-


----------



## lonely stoner

male 15 in augest


----------



## Marakunda

Male, and I'm 16.


----------



## Evilan

18 y/o Male


----------



## Chaos Plus

I'm a 14 year old male.


----------



## fly to the fire

Female, 15 years of age.


----------



## plusminusinfinity

oh hai


----------



## aquilla

Female, 17.


----------



## Joe

Male, 16.


----------



## Uranium

Male, 17


----------



## Evo

Male, 16


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

[gone]


----------



## druhill4eva

17 female


----------



## Driaden

Female, smack in the middle of teenagehood at fifteen years old


----------



## SoCal Maxx

Im 18, have social phobia, and i am *looking for a relationship with a cute shy girl*!! I'm gentlemanly, loyal, loving, thoughtful, sensitive, funny, attractive (5'11" blue eyes blond/brown hair) and im not a squishy creampuff either. if you're interested, don't be shy, message me!!!


----------



## Cats

I'm female and I'm 16.


----------



## mezzoforte

Female, and 17.


----------



## BachelorFrog

19 and feeling like an old man already. :s


----------



## chynaaGH

Female, 16


----------



## chynaaGH

BachelorFrog said:


> 19 and feeling like an old man already. :s


Hahah, you're not old! Perhaps, experienced would be the better way to put it :b


----------



## Unexist

Male, 17

Add me if you want  always keen for a chat


----------



## BachelorFrog

chynaaGH said:


> Hahah, you're not old! Perhaps, experienced would be the better way to put it :b


Another year...wiser?? lool

I still feel like a kid though, dang.


----------



## Barette

Female, 18 (finally!)


----------



## river1

Male 17


----------



## AGoodUsername

17 male. Too many kids in here.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

One of the younger ones

Male 14 (15 in April)


----------



## Hopeful25

Male, 18 years old


----------



## Relz

I'm a teen for four more days.


----------



## Octal

Male, 19. Pardon me while I get my walking stick to angrily wave at you whippersnappers.


----------



## AnnaM

18 yo female ^^


----------



## kiirby

19, Male. Posting in here before I get too old.


----------



## redskinsfan17

I'm female and 15 (16 in a week! Woohoo)


----------



## Neutrino

redskinsfan17 said:


> I'm female and 15 (16 in a week! Woohoo)


Happy birthday in advance!

18, female. ANY TAKERS?!

Jkz


----------



## JaneGray

17, female...18 in july


----------



## Bunyip

Female and sixteen, seventeen February twenty-fourth. C:


----------



## Liz95

female 16


----------



## Matomi

Male and i'm 17.


----------



## brandini734

Male and 17


----------



## Toppington

Male, 16 (Nearly 17)

Can't say I post on this board much at all, though.


----------



## kanra

I'm a female and I'm 14.


----------



## jordan3

I'm 16 and male


----------



## Mich123

Female and 16


----------



## theprocrastinator

18, female


----------



## JesseKS

Male, 17. :]

I'm very new. I just started actually posting yesterday. xD


----------



## fallen18

Female and just turned 17


----------



## nikki1995

female teen 16


----------



## lkt95

I'm male and 16


----------



## toridg

I'm 14


----------



## False Protagonist

Male, 18.


----------



## Chesterdrawers

I'm a guy and I'm 17


----------



## GeorgeBush

Male and 15. :duel


----------



## msimone52

16 and female


----------



## Shawdawg94

Male, 17


----------



## biffyclyroluver

14, female
Maybe there should be a poll in the voting section on this? Then we could see the average age group on SAS


----------



## rt21godly

male, 18


----------



## Insane1

Im 17, male.


----------



## Secretaz

Female and 16.


----------



## Droidsteel

Male and 17. Does that count?


----------



## maybutterfly16

Female, 16


----------



## Brad

18 year old guy


----------



## Xtraneous

hi im 12 whats goin on in here


----------



## Starlightx

I'm 15 and I'm a girl. I like how there is a teen section here, I originally thought this place was more for adults.


----------



## Standup

Well i am male and turned 19 years old over 5 months ago


----------



## HurtTeammate

male, 15.


----------



## larki

I'm 17, and female
Don't really come across many people of the same age on here so it's good to know i'm not alone with this<3


----------



## beastylex

13, female. I feel so young. XD


----------



## Macornel

male and im 18 !


----------



## iwanthelp1030

im a 13 yr old girl. :/ ayy i feel so lucky that im mostly younger than the rest of the people here because i'm taking steps "in an early age"


----------



## TmastermanT

17 year old male


----------



## msimone52

female and 16


----------



## notna

Anton said:


> 14 years old
> Male


That went by fast.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

17 years old, and I'm male.


----------



## Luka92

My teenage years are almost over (turning 20 in less than two months)


----------



## Bbpuff

I could of sworn I posted on here when I was 13.. Guess not. ;-; Well I'm currently 15 now. c:


----------



## May19

I'm female and I'm 14


----------



## applesauce5482

Im 19. almost to the end of my teen years... noooo


----------



## pete993

Male, and turning 19 in exactly a month!


----------



## peacelovemusic

female & 16


----------



## Arcane

Male. 17 and couple months.


----------



## bedroommonster

male and 16


----------



## Elocthewimpyone

Male, 14


----------



## Shizuma

Female, 16 y.o


----------



## VeganGirl93

female and 18


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Male
17


----------



## To22

321kyle said:


> Im 19. almost to the end of my teen years... noooo


lmao :rain we'll only be allowed here for one year :|
I'm male and I'm old


----------



## Kana Mikari

Female, 16. Growing up scares me like heck...meep!


----------



## ak3891

17


----------



## Valentine

19-ish and Male.


----------



## darkninjakitten

im female and 17


----------



## Chibiluv6

Female and 14


----------



## minddrips

tranny/ 18


----------



## MM Gloria

Hey all.

Male/19


----------



## warewolf95

im 16


----------



## lostbunny

female. 16


----------



## mr rager

i'm male and 18


----------



## BobbyByThePound

male, 18


----------



## adifferentkindofgirl

I'm 16, and female.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

16 and female.


----------



## hayden74

18 and male.


----------



## need4power

----


----------



## Joe H

Im male and 16.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I'm 15 nowadays, I'm still a male though


----------



## ControlledByFears

I'm 15, male


----------



## here4umm

[Personally Identifying Details Deleted]


----------



## someguyaz

17 year old male


----------



## iheartkpop

WEll, I'm not a teen anymore because I'm 18 
Then why did I post this? Because I miss being a young teenager


----------



## Colie319

Female & 15


----------



## arnie

iheartkpop said:


> WEll, I'm not a teen anymore because I'm 18
> Then why did I post this? Because I miss being a young teenager


What? You are eigh-*teen *years old. How is that not a teen?


----------



## WolfehJ

male, 18. 19 in a couple days ^.^


----------



## damn

im female and 15 yrs. old


----------



## matmad94

17 and male


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I'm female and 14


----------



## Missile

Female, 16.


----------



## yafit96

im female and 15


----------



## Burnt Toast

I'm a male, and I am 13. I haven't seen any other 13 year old on this site, so I am probably the youngest.


----------



## Fair Lady

Female, 16 y.o.


----------



## social outcast

16 and a male


----------



## purplemonkey

18 and female


----------



## Elixir

Female and 18.


----------



## Xena

18 Female


----------



## Jasoph

I turn 18 in four days. Male.


----------



## hello world

Female and 17


----------



## Strwbrry

Female, 17


----------



## cybernaut

Just turned 20 today..can't be more than happy. It was nice being part of this section for 2 years..lol...


----------



## Strwbrry

ravenm721 said:


> Just turned 20 today..can't be more than happy. It was nice being part of this section for 2 years..lol...


Aww, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Smoothie

I'm 16,I'm transsexual female
Today I discovered other areas beside the recovery one,
mindblown


----------



## Cam1

Male, 19... returning to the site once again - hopefully for good. Time to really deal with the SA before it's too late!


----------



## nether

16 and male


----------



## ShadyGFX

Male, 16


----------



## punksparkyrock

female and 18


----------



## greenday

15 male


----------



## Narkier

Female, 17.


----------

